# Goldfische fressen Bienen



## Angiemk1975 (26. Sep. 2007)

Hallo, in meinen Teich kommen gelegentlich Bienen. Desöfteren fraß mein großer __ Goldfisch diese! Ist dies gefährlich, ungesund oder ganz im Gegenteil bedenlos? Lg Angie


----------



## Dodi (26. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Goldfische fressen Bienen*

Hallo Angie!

Könnte in gewisser Weise gefährlich werden, wenn die Biene sticht.
Rainer (Rainthanner) hat mal einen Thread eingestellt, da steckte bei einem seiner Koi einen Stachel (Biene/Wespe?) im Maul, den er dann entfernt hat. Fisch war aber o. k.

Aber da kannst Du halt nix machen, wenn die Fische so etwas fressen...


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (26. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Goldfische fressen Bienen*

Hi.

Also vor vielen Jahren hat bei mir auch mal ein __ Goldfisch eine Biene gefressen. Wollte sie eigentlich rausfischen aber der Goldfisch war schneller.

Wie ich das beobachten konnte, hat die Biene ihn gestochen, da der Goldfisch auf einmal wie ein Blöder durch den ganzen Teich geschossen ist und die Biene versucht hat auszuspucken.
Die Tage danach fraß der Goldfisch nichs mehr und verhielt sich ruhig und scheu.
Ich weiß nicht mehr genau aber ich glaube so nach 1,5 Wochen ist er dann gestorben. Als Ursache bleibt eigentlich nur der Stich, da er sonst kerngesund war. Außerdem war das Maul innen geschwollen.

Hatte ich schon mal gepostet, weiß nur nicht ob es hier war.


----------



## Annett (27. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Goldfische fressen Bienen*

Hallo,

hier noch der Link zu Rainers Beitrag.


----------

